# Wondering pintail real deep not that old but never seen one of these pontails deep wh



## Ken_Riser (Jun 23, 2017)

What kinda bottle pontail real deep bubbles in glass seems to be two seamed sides and bottom across acme thread or square two thread bottle strong thick bottle to nice and strong for just soda doubt it never got a pontail that deep before any bottle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Sent from my LGLS676 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken_Riser (Jun 23, 2017)

Pintail lol

Sent from my LGLS676 using Tapatalk


----------

